
WhitespaceBot spamming GitHub accounts - jamesbritt
https://www.google.com/search?q=This+is+WhitespaceBot+from+Gun.io
======
Mizza
Just trying to be playful, sheesh.

It's funny how polarizing this has been. Some people love the robot and invite
it to fix more of their repositories, and some get offended and call it a spam
bot. I tried to minimize the spaminess - it's open source, it does something
marginally useful, and it never contacts you again. If that's not enough for
you well then.. tough cookies, I guess. Welcome to the internet.

~~~
cobychapple
When you create something polarizing, usually that's a sign you're onto a good
thing.

I wonder how the people who've felt spammed would feel if it were a human
GitHub user that had contacted them with the same changes.

